# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Crypto Help

## narcolepticshark

I noticed that this isnt a popular thread, but just FYI Im fairly experienced with BTC and crypto if anyone has questions or just wants to chat. Im always learning as well.

----------


## 956Vette

Twitter is king for bitscoin knowledge transfer, ya? Definitely worth avoiding bodybuilding forum crypto banter, especially given it's adoption/metagame for exchange within the fitness industry remains on the decline.

----------


## narcolepticshark

> Twitter is king for bitscoin knowledge transfer, ya? Definitely worth avoiding bodybuilding forum crypto banter, especially given it's adoption/metagame for exchange within the fitness industry remains on the decline.


Yeah wasn’t really sure why this was here. And I wasn’t aware of the previous trend in the fitness industry that is apparently now on the decline.

----------


## 956Vette

> Yeah wasn’t really sure why this was here. And I wasn’t aware of the previous trend in the fitness industry that is apparently now on the decline.


I could very well be misguided, thanks for the opportunity to discuss! During the last bull market, was neat to see AAS vendors (beyond protein drug specialists) adopting crypto payments & offering discounts/incentives.... From my pov, felt as though many smooth brain bodybuilders hated the user experience/hassle of BTC, onboarding was extraordinarily difficult.

----------


## Bio-Active

I am confused. You think crypto is slowing down? The value is dropping with the economy but crypto is growing like crazy. We have btc atm machine in almost every store around here

----------


## 956Vette

> I am confused. You think crypto is slowing down? The value is dropping with the economy but crypto is growing like crazy. We have btc atm machine in almost every store around here


Within the anti-aging/bodybuilding economy specifically, yes. As a co-founder of a btc atm company (2015 era), super bearish of those metrics - learning lessons were it wasn't a innovative tech venture, more a cash mgmt business (& our treasury outperformed our hustle).

----------


## lovbyts

Lots of interesting and exciting (not in a good way) about Crypto currency this week.

----------


## amyst

Something is definitely happening with the crypto. Interesting to watch.
No more investing for me , as i lost on Luna enough.
Now i am more interested in the things like that https://isaccurate.com/software-localization-services so i lost all the my passions for crypto.

----------

